
U.S. Revamps Process for H-1B Visa Application - EthanJJackson
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-revamps-process-for-h-1b-visa-application-11575673767
======
nonstopnonsense
Link here - [http://archive.is/PxRAM](http://archive.is/PxRAM)

------
olliej
Can someone who can get by the paywall answer the most basic questions:

* Does this require H1-B recipients to be working directly for the company that sponsors them (e.g. you don't get to be a "consultant" to another company)?

* Require the recipient to be paid at rates greater than the average where they actually end up working?

I say this as someone who spent years on an H1-B and was continuously
frustrated by the clearly stupid enforcement (comparing salary to locations in
the middle of nowhere, outsourcing firms, etc).

~~~
Fakira
These are changes to "application" only. It has nothing to do with H1B itself.
H1B program has been currently a textbook example of government incompetence.
I shudder to think how the US government would have treated its citizens (or
part there of) if they could not vote.

This is a minor rejig of the application process that aims at making the
process less transparent, waste more visas (by not giving them to anyone) and
makes life easy for those who skirt the law.

------
nine_zeros
Bureaucracy piled on top of more bureaucracy.

They could've made the whole process simple, clear and precise. But no. Let's
harass employees, businesses and families.

The fact that even the most basic questions can't be answered easily are proof
that the system is broken, incompetent at best! I feel sorry for everyone
having to live this in the 21st century.

